# Just showing off my new boy (pic heavy XD)



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Introducing.... er... HEDGEHOG! He doesn't have a name yet, I need to get to know him a bit better first I think. I took quite a few pictures yesterday while we were having getting-to-know-you time and watching a movie.









Ohai!









Moooommmm, I'm sleeping!









Wait... whut?









Are there mealies!??









Trying out another snuggle bag (this one is much thicker, he can't poke me through it!)









omnomnomnom









Huffy face! Sorry boy, I know you're trying to be threatening, but you're just SO CUTE!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woops! I should have posted here instead of the color id. But couldn't help myself - saw that one first. And always feel compelled to comment on cuteness. :roll: 
Anyway - ADORABLE! He's so cute - light colored & pinto. Love it. My favorites are the 2nd and the grumpy last. Thanks for sharing!! We love pictures!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

just gorgeous!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I really like his color. My favorite picture is the one where he is looking for mealworms; he is so cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is stunning  Looks like he has ruby eyes?


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

He's sooo cute. <3 I want to snuggle him.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He is beautiful! I LOVE his eyes- In the 3rd pic, his pupils are dilated so much it looks like he has little blue irises.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

What a cutie~
I adore his pinto markings!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a handsome boy!


----------

